# birthing question



## jacksmum26 (May 28, 2010)

good afternoon all!!

sorry new to the forum so appologise if im asking random questions or ones i should know!!
i adopted a expecting kitty a few weeks ago and have been busy doing as much recearch as i can so im ready, i thought my home set up would be sutiable for every thing but after some more recearch im a little concerned about a few things

firstly i live with 2 other cats ( they all get on great with the newbie infact they are inseperable) all are house cats and neutered and we have a secure house to stop any attempted escapes, and one staffy who is great with cats. the cats have their own room to them selves kitted out with toys, scratching post litter trays etc and seperated from the dog with a stair gate. now we thought that this would be a excellent place for her to have her kits as weve set up a nesting box in there but the more i read it seems that she should be kept in total isolation, at the min if she is shut out of a room she goes made meiowing and ripping at doors / frames etc to get at you.

i know she will change as the time comes closer but im a little worried about a few things....

seperating her to early and causing distress
/ seperating her to late and her having the kittens some where totally unsutiable.
the other cats being kicked out of 'their' room and their reaction
allowing the other cats back in? when will mum allow them near the babies? how to introduce? etc
will she need to be locked away from every one? and how long for?
shes such a friendly cat and gets on so well with the others its hard to imagine her not wanting to be with them ( never had kittens before or even kids of my own ?!! so its all new to me!)

from the vets guess we have about a week and a half left till k day (no idea when she mated)but shes not showing any intrest in nesting yet and is still super friendly following you every where and calling for you if you leave her should i be worried? 

if she does take us by surprise and had the kits some where unsutiable is it safe to move them at any point? we have very few doors in our house so its hard to corner off a lot of the space.

ive read all about the pregnancy what to expect etc and even the delivery but never considered that the other animals would be a issue!! :roll: 

any advice would be greatly appreciated!

thank you


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum. First, relax! :lol: 
Everything will turn out okay, even if it doesn't go as smoothly as planned. You will be able to fix everything when you finally know what problems you will be facing. For right now, it is a very good thing you *are* aware of probable issues and have already formed some 'battle-plans' about how to deal with them. 

Below is a link to a topic I did about preparing for a pregnant kitty. If your Preggie gets along with your others, she may be just fine to kitten and have them near. If not, you can always retrieve the kittens from wherever she has had them (_do try to limit her ability to access inaccessible areas_) and place her and them where it would be easiest for you to care for them.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67472

Best of luck and piccies when you get them!
heidi =^..^=


----------

